# Ocean's Trilogy on HD DVD & Blu-ray This November



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

[img]http://www.avrev.com/news/0907/04.oceans.jpg[/img] *Ocean's Trilogy on HD DVD & Blu-ray This November*

On November 13, the Ocean's trilogy of comedy action-adventure films will be available from Warner Home Video (WHV) for the first time in a collectible giftset. Including all three star-studded films, Ocean's Eleven, Twelve and Thirteen feature George Clooney, Brad Pitt, Matt Damon, Julia Roberts, Catherine Zeta- Jones, Ellen Barkin, Al Pacino, Bernie Mac, Andy Garcia, Don Cheadle, Casey Affleck, Scott Caan, Elliott Gould and more. The series has grossed almost $500 million theatrically and now fans will be able to watch their favorite heists in Standard Definition (SD) for $51.82 SRP and HD DVD and Blu-ray for $79.98.

Timed to the DVD release of Ocean&Mac226;s 13, the giftset contains the three films in colorful collectible packaging. The HD DVD and Blu-ray sets include all new, exclusive special features for Ocean's 11 and 12, such as never-before-seen footage and deleted scenes. The HD DVD and Blu-ray versions of the films will only be available in the giftsets; they will not be sold separately.

The Films

Ocean's 11 (2001)
Danny Ocean (George Clooney) likes taking chances. All he asks is that his handpicked squad of ten grifters and cons play the game like they have nothing to lose. If all goes right, the payoff will be a fat $150 million.

Ocean's 12 (2004)
They're back. And then some. Twelve is the new eleven when Danny Ocean and pals return in a sequel to the cool caper that saw them pull off a $150 million heist. But $150 million doesn&Mac226;t go as far as it used to. It's time to pull off another stunner of a plan. Exciting locations include Amsterdam, Paris and Rome, the direction of Steven Soderbergh again and the original cast plus Catherine Zeta Jones and others.

Ocean's 13 (2007)
Danny Ocean rounds up the boys for the most dazzling heist yet, after casino owner Willy Bank (Al Pacino) double-crosses one of the eleven, Reuben Tishkoff (Elliott Gould).

George Clooney, Brad Pitt, Matt Damon and more reteam with director Steven Soderbergh for a split-second caper that stacks the deck with wit, style and cool.

Source: AVRev News


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

I've put that on my wish list.


----------

